# Digital v2 comm error



## juldupp (Feb 12, 2011)

Anybody experienced comm error ?
Suspecting a connection problem but when i restart my car its allright.
Happens at startup, more and more often.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 15, 2010)

Please call Customer service if this doesn't work for you.. Probably, you have the power wire hooked to accessory power that turns off briefly as you turn the key to start position. 

Imagine it like this: you power on and it is powering up, , then you cut the power before it establishes complete communication with the ECU. Some cars are really bad for this, other are not. Change your wiring to a circut that stays how when you crank and it should fix it . 

One work around is to put car in the ON position, wait for V2 to communicate and go to preset 1, then start engine. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## juldupp (Feb 12, 2011)

Yeah thats what i do, i put it on acessory and air up, then start my car.
Could i plug it directly on my battery instead of my power supply box?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 15, 2010)

juldupp said:


> Yeah thats what i do, i put it on acessory and air up, then start my car.
> Could i plug it directly on my battery instead of my power supply box?


 
If you wire it to the battery, then you will have the display and ECU active all the time. Probably not what you want.


----------



## hussdog426 (Nov 20, 2011)

The best way to start it is ignition on, wait for ecu to communicate, then power car on


----------



## juldupp (Feb 12, 2011)

Comm error happens less often now, the bug i have now is that my preset screen is bugged, i cant push any preset buttons, i have to go to manual mode, then back to preset mode and then its working fine


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

juldupp said:


> Comm error happens less often now, the bug i have now is that my preset screen is bugged, i cant push any preset buttons, i have to go to manual mode, then back to preset mode and then its working fine


 Give us a call, it sound's like there still may be an issue with the ignition signal wire as Brian mentioned.


----------

